# Last week-end of the season: this 42y.o dude got his 540s back



## freshy

I'm impressed, looks good too


----------



## MassSnowboarder

Don't worry about the low-def GIF. I think it looks wonderful!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Sick as fuck


----------



## Surgeon

freshy said:


> I'm impressed, looks good too





MassSnowboarder said:


> Don't worry about the low-def GIF. I think it looks wonderful!





MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Sick as fuck


Very flattered by your comments. Thank you gentlemen!

As it turns out, I did a few of them today and slightly under-rotated one at the end of the day, which stretched my left calf ridiculously upon landing. I managed to ride down the hill but it was hard as F. Thought my achilles was snapped but just a tear in the muscle and definitely not that bad.
Should delay the start of the road bike season by a week or two.
I got lucky...


----------



## Yeahti87

Surgeon said:


> Very flattered by your comments. Thank you gentlemen!
> 
> As it turns out, I did a few of them today and slightly under-rotated one at the end of the day, which stretched my left calf ridiculously upon landing. I managed to ride down the hill but it was hard as F. Thought my achilles was snapped but just a tear in the muscle and definitely not that bad.
> Should delay the start of the road bike season by a week or two.
> I got lucky...


Still worth it man 👏


----------



## bseracka

Glad to see you getting after it. I’ll be honest I don’t have the wherewithal for much past straight airs and drops anymore. Good to see you representing for us old guys. 

Side note speaking of old guys getting after it have you guys seen the Tony hawk biopic? It would be great to see a version representing snowboarding


----------



## bseracka

Forgot to ask, when should we expect to see an nft of your gif?


----------



## Surgeon

bseracka said:


> Glad to see you getting after it. I’ll be honest I don’t have the wherewithal for much past straight airs and drops anymore. Good to see you representing for us old guys.
> 
> Side note speaking of old guys getting after it have you guys seen the Tony hawk biopic? It would be great to see a version representing snowboarding


Haven't seen it yet but I want to. Would be great but who would you pick? As an oldie I'd like to have it be a mix of:
Damian Sanders
Jeff Brushie
John Cardiel
Terje
Kevin Jones
and I assume a bunch of others...


bseracka said:


> Forgot to ask, when should we expect to see an nft of your gif?


Ha! Did I say I'm old? What's an Nft?? (Kiddin')


----------



## freshy

bseracka said:


> Glad to see you getting after it. I’ll be honest I don’t have the wherewithal for much past straight airs and drops anymore. Good to see you representing for us old guys.
> 
> Side note speaking of old guys getting after it have you guys seen the Tony hawk biopic? It would be great to see a version representing snowboarding


Check out the Powder and Rails series, made by Vice, it's all on Youtube now.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker

bseracka said:


> Side note speaking of old guys getting after it have you guys seen the Tony hawk biopic? It would be great to see a version representing snowboarding


It would have to be Chad O.


----------



## Surgeon

freshy said:


> Check out the Powder and Rails series, made by Vice, it's all on Youtube now.


Yeah, watched all those, very good.


----------



## ridethecliche

Sick man! Indy to boot!!! 
🤘🏾🤘🏾🤘🏾🤘🏾


----------



## Surgeon

ridethecliche said:


> Sick man! Indy to boot!!!
> 🤘🏾🤘🏾🤘🏾🤘🏾


Thank you!


----------



## smellysell

CocaCola Kicker said:


> It would have to be Chad O.


Exactly who I was going to say.

Your skills far exceed mine, @Surgeon, very sick! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Surgeon

smellysell said:


> Your skills far exceed mine, @Surgeon, very sick!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


That's very generous and flattering of you. Thanks


----------



## jstar

Honestly, that looks pretty damn awesome!

I'm right there with you in the age department, so I get super stoked seeing stuff like this.

I've been limiting my spins to 3's lately, but after seeing this, 540's are now back on the table!


----------



## Surgeon

jstar said:


> Honestly, that looks pretty damn awesome!
> 
> I'm right there with you in the age department, so I get super stoked seeing stuff like this.
> 
> I've been limiting my spins to 3's lately, but after seeing this 540'sare now back on the table!


Ah! 3's have always be my default spin trick but the 5s have been nagging me for a year, maybe two. Glad I have them back but who knows, maybe these will be my last (hopefully not). I'm not gonna push them when I'm not comfortable...


----------



## Angryoldguyuk

42 and still able to throw a 540. I tip my cap. I'm 39 and after a long hiatus just getting back into it. This gives me hope for the future. 

Well, a tiny bit of hope


----------



## XLShredz

ah man thats so sick!! im 34 just getting started these are some goooals!


----------



## Surgeon

XLShredz said:


> ah man thats so sick!! im 34 just getting started these are some goooals!


Have fun!


----------



## Etienne

That's sick! And you got me pumped up as well, I really want to get back my cab 5s (been sticking to a lot of fs 3s and bs 180s)… although they never looked as good as yours! Oh and my daughter will be 7 when I'm your age… perfect time to hit the park, who knows 😎


----------



## Surgeon

Etienne said:


> That's sick! And you got me pumped up as well, I really want to get back my cab 5s (been sticking to a lot of fs 3s and bs 180s)… although they never looked as good as yours! Oh and my daughter will be 7 when I'm your age… perfect time to hit the park, who knows 😎


Tell me about it. My son's 8 and my daughter's 10. I've been coaching both of them in the park for 2 years...


----------



## CocaCola Kicker

Your 5 is sick for any age! Where do you ride?


----------



## Surgeon

CocaCola Kicker said:


> Your 5 is sick for any age! Where do you ride?


Thank you very much.
I ride in up-north Quebec province, a very small hill called "Mont-Vidéo". 
for the last 2 years the park has gotten killer.


----------



## ridethecliche

I started riding at 29 and I'm in my 3rd season. Just started getting interested in doing simpler park stuff. Not sure I'll ever get the courage to try to throw a 540, but I'd be very happy learning how to even 360 at this point. Here's to a few days left this and then onwards to next season!


----------



## Surgeon

ridethecliche said:


> I started riding at 29 and I'm in my 3rd season. Just started getting interested in doing simpler park stuff. Not sure I'll ever get the courage to try to throw a 540, but I'd be very happy learning how to even 360 at this point. Here's to a few days left this and then onwards to next season!


This'll be written/spoken as an old man (hey, I started in '89) but: the equipment, the way the terrain is maintained and the way they now build the jumps, landings, etc. are so much better than they were 20-30 years ago. All of this makes it much easier to learn these tricks: you can use a more forgiving board (if that's what you need), the jumps are well maintained, which means the landings aren't as icy as they were back then and the take-offs are straighter and don't suffer from grooves, holes etc which used to throw us off kilter made us crash badly.

My point: nowadays all the conditions are there for people to progress as fast as they want to if they're willing to put the time and effort. Go for it!


----------



## ridethecliche

Surgeon said:


> This'll be written/spoken as an old man (hey, I started in '89) but: the equipment, the way the terrain is maintained and the way they now build the jumps, landings, etc. are so much better than they were 20-30 years ago. All of this makes it much easier to learn these tricks: you can use a more forgiving board (if that's what you need), the jumps are well maintained, which means the landings aren't as icy as they were back then and the take-offs are straighter and don't suffer from grooves, holes etc which used to throw us off kilter made us crash badly.
> 
> My point: nowadays all the conditions are there for people to progress as fast as they want to if they're willing to put the time and effort. Go for it!


A bunch of old injuries make me nervous. I'm much more someone that inches forward for this stuff vs full sends. 

Have a skateboard ready to go for the 'off season' though! 

Progress may be slow but it's progress! Looking forward to seeing how things go.


----------



## Surgeon

ridethecliche said:


> A bunch of old injuries make me nervous. I'm much more someone that inches forward for this stuff vs full sends.
> 
> Have a skateboard ready to go for the 'off season' though!
> 
> Progress may be slow but it's progress! Looking forward to seeing how things go.


Tell me about it. I have an orthopedic file quite thick... I hold back on a lot of stuff but there's a point where I still like to progress (or get back to stuff I used to do).


----------



## QReuCk2

Nice spin you've got there. The grab is perfectly hold, which is better than whatever 5 i ever landed. And that was a few years ago.
I've always found maintaining 540 ability required some specific work each season, which i did not put up during the last 8 or so years. You kind of got me wanting to try again. I'm 43 by the way.


----------



## Elevation212

Surgeon said:


> Very flattered by your comments. Thank you gentlemen!
> 
> As it turns out, I did a few of them today and slightly under-rotated one at the end of the day, which stretched my left calf ridiculously upon landing. I managed to ride down the hill but it was hard as F. Thought my achilles was snapped but just a tear in the muscle and definitely not that bad.
> Should delay the start of the road bike season by a week or two.
> I got lucky...


I feel you, this was my 40 year old season, last year I threw a cliff and dislocated my elbow and broke my wrist, the balance of going for it and having to show up for work on Monday is real


----------



## Surgeon

Hear hear. Been limping for a week. Aside from the torn muscle I have a 2nd degree sprain.
I shouldn't have pushed it on sunday. You'd think one gets wiser with age but...


----------



## Elevation212

Surgeon said:


> Hear hear. Been limping for a week. Aside from the torn muscle I have a 2nd degree sprain.
> I shouldn't have pushed it on sunday. You'd think one gets wiser with age but...


It’s hard, I still crave that adrenaline hit, unfortunately I have to get into some pretty sketchy scenarios to stillget those hits these days


----------



## MassSnowboarder

Surgeon said:


> Hear hear. Been limping for a week. Aside from the torn muscle I have a 2nd degree sprain.
> I shouldn't have pushed it on sunday. You'd think one gets wiser with age but...


So sorry your injury is as bad as it is. Here's hoping it heals well so you'll feel better...


----------



## Surgeon

MassSnowboarder said:


> So sorry your injury is as bad as it is. Here's hoping it heals well so you'll feel better...


Thankd man.


----------



## MassSnowboarder

You're welcome, @Surgeon. Be good to yourself while you heal.


----------



## Surgeon

MassSnowboarder said:


> You're welcome, @Surgeon. Be good to yourself while you heal.


I will. Once the hematoma clears I should be on my way. Not my first bad sprain (played basketball at uni-level and up until I was 37) but it still sucks seeing my ankle all blue...


----------



## Surgeon

Well, my achille's tendon was completely severed, which makes me quite surprised that I managed to get down the hill on my feet.

Got surgery yesterday. Out of commission for a couple months.


----------



## ridethecliche

Surgeon said:


> Well, my achille's tendon was completely severed, which makes me quite surprised that I managed to get down the hill on my feet.
> 
> Got surgery yesterday. Out of commission for a couple months.


Ohhhh noooooo!!!
Heal fast.


----------



## Surgeon

ridethecliche said:


> Ohhhh noooooo!!!
> Heal fast.


Thanks man.


----------



## MassSnowboarder

ridethecliche said:


> Ohhhh noooooo!!!
> Heal fast.


^^ This. Wishing you healing for your Achille's tendon.


----------



## Surgeon

MassSnowboarder said:


> ^^ This. Wishing you healing for your Achille's tendon.


Tanks bud!


----------



## MassSnowboarder

Surgeon said:


> Tanks bud!


You're most welcome.


----------



## bseracka

What’s the prognosis on the recovery time?


----------



## Elevation212

Shiiit dude sorry, looks like I’ll be putting the park deck back on the wall, get better


----------



## Scalpelman

Damn that sucks. Hope you heal up for next season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Surgeon

bseracka said:


> What’s the prognosis on the recovery time?


3 weeks on crutches, then walking cast for a month or 2 ( to be determined, the ortho was vague about that part)


Elevation212 said:


> Shiiit dude sorry, looks like I’ll be putting the park deck back on the wall, get better


You shouldn't. Accidents happen. If that stops you you'll never do anything. And I'm saying this while the pain is hard today...


Scalpelman said:


> Damn that sucks. Hope you heal up for next season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trust me, I Will. I'll be on my road bike before the summer's over.


----------



## bseracka

Hope recovery goes well and without any setbacks for you


----------



## Elevation212

Surgeon said:


> 3 weeks on crutches, then walking cast for a month or 2 ( to be determined, the ortho was vague about that part)
> 
> You shouldn't. Accidents happen. If that stops you you'll never do anything. And I'm saying this while the pain is hard today...
> 
> Trust me, I Will. I'll be on my road bike before the summer's over.


haha not hanging it up by any means, but I’m ok at this point sticking to freeriding, jack myself up more the enough off piste, progressing in the park is more risk then my old man body is willing to take


----------



## WigMar

I feel like I've got too much hardware in my body to be riding park anymore... and then there's Jeremy Jones back on the steel again at his age after all his body has been through. Thankfully I'm content ripping turns and shredding powder these days. Even that seems dangerous enough.


----------



## ridethecliche

WigMar said:


> I feel like I've got too much hardware in my body to be riding park anymore... and then there's Jeremy Jones back on the steel again at his age after all his body has been through. Thankfully I'm content ripping turns and shredding powder these days. Even that seems dangerous enough.


He's got muscle memory that I couldnt even dream of though. Still so rad to see him back at it again though!


----------



## Surgeon

I'm sure nobody cares much but I though I'd give a quick update:

I got surgery to repair my achille's tendon on april 28th
Surgery went well, especially considering that I walked on it 10 days before going to the ER (I really wasn't sure that it was my achille's... I'm dumb).
Spent 3 weeks in a cast.
When time came to take it off, they removed the staples holding the incision but found out I had a lot of blisters along the scar and decided not to take chances and put me back in a cast for an extra 3 weeks in order to avoid at all costs the incision reopening when I start putting pressure on the foot/ankle/calf/tendon, so that's 3 more weeks on crutches (absolutely no weight on the foot), which sucks.
The cast should finally go next friday, which means they'll put me in a walking-boot for a few months. I'll slowly be able to put weight on it and start physiotherapy. I'll be damned happy to start the "active" part of the process.
Should be a good year before I'm back 100%.
I might be able to ride my bike a bit this summer but it'll be easy-going if I get to.
Not 100% I'll be able to ride next winter either. Might be able to pull it off if I buy super stiff boots (so no freestyle) but I won't think too far ahead and concentrate on the next step first, which is getting to start walking again.

My buddy finally sent me the higher-res files so I made another gif for you all. Filmed in portrait but watcha gonna do...?










Cheers!


----------



## t21

Surgeon said:


> I'm sure nobody cares much but I though I'd give a quick update:
> 
> I got surgery to repair my achille's tendon on april 28th
> Surgery went well, especially considering that I walked on it 10 days before going to the ER (I really wasn't sure that it was my achille's... I'm dumb).
> Spent 3 weeks in a cast.
> When time came to take it off, they removed the staples holding the incision but found out I had a lot of blisters along the scar and decided not to take chances and put me back in a cast for an extra 3 weeks in order to avoid at all costs the incision reopening when I start putting pressure on the foot/ankle/calf/tendon, so that's 3 more weeks on crutches (absolutely no weight on the foot), which sucks.
> The cast should finally go next friday, which means they'll put me in a walking-boot for a few months. I'll slowly be able to put weight on it and start physiotherapy. I'll be damned happy to start the "active" part of the process.
> Should be a good year before I'm back 100%.
> I might be able to ride my bike a bit this summer but it'll be easy-going if I get to.
> Not 100% I'll be able to ride next winter either. Might be able to pull it off if I buy super stiff boots (so no freestyle) but I won't think too far ahead and concentrate on the next step first, which is getting to start walking again.
> 
> My buddy finally sent me the higher-res files so I made another gif for you all. Filmed in portrait but watcha gonna do...?
> 
> View attachment 163156
> 
> 
> Cheers!


freaking awesome! i'm 54,no way in hell would i try that. hats off to you. heal up and have fun next season.


----------



## Surgeon

t21 said:


> freaking awesome! i'm 54,no way in hell would i try that. hats off to you. heal up and have fun next season.


Thank you! Keep up the good work yourself!


----------



## MassSnowboarder

Keep healing, mon ami, keep healing.


----------



## Surgeon

MassSnowboarder said:


> Keep healing, mon ami, keep healing.


It's the only thing I can do


----------



## ridethecliche

Heal fast! Sorry about the news that you have to be back in the cast.

Hope you'll be back to activities soon!


----------



## Surgeon

ridethecliche said:


> Heal fast! Sorry about the news that you have to be back in the cast.
> 
> Hope you'll be back to activities soon!


Thanks brother. I do everything I can. Both my wife and I are surprised by how well I'm doing "morale-wise". It's gonna be a journey/process so I'll do all I can to be back on the bike/slopes as soon as it is safe to do so. I've had a LOT of sports-related injuries but this is by far the one that's gonna take the most time and work to come back from. Just being able to walk about a bit without crutches is gonna feel soooo good... hoping this day comes friday.


----------



## Surgeon

Out of the cast and into the walking boot. Seeing the state of the scar and skin around it explains why it has been so frickin' painful (very uncomfortable in the best moments) for the last 6 weeks. Lots of crusting due to huge blisters caused by swelling... nazzty!


----------



## QReuCk2

Wow that must hurt. I hope you'll recover well.


----------



## Surgeon

QReuCk2 said:


> Wow that must hurt. I hope you'll recover well.


Yeah, getting better though, thanks for the wishes.


----------



## Scalpelman

YIKES. Elevate that thing. Looks painful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Surgeon

Scalpelman said:


> YIKES. Elevate that thing. Looks painful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, after 6 weeks in the cast it wasn't that painful when it came out and, swelling, while I have plenty of reasons to want to decrease, is something that'll be with me for a while.
Almost 2 weeks in the walking boot now and it's been much better.
It does look much healthier too.


----------



## dddjr

Looks so much better. FWIW, I’m 59, had same surgery first of last August and was back on the board in late Dec. Got a full season in (though I started slowly and eased into it) so there is hope as once you start rehabbing it comes back quickly. Best wishes.


----------



## Surgeon

dddjr said:


> Looks so much better. FWIW, I’m 59, had same surgery first of last August and was back on the board in late Dec. Got a full season in (though I started slowly and eased into it) so there is hope as once you start rehabbing it comes back quickly. Best wishes.


Thank you very much for sharing your experience my friend. I'm just trying to keep my expectations in check. I know it's a long process and I don't want to disappoint myself if it takes longer, the goal being getting back to peak form, no matter the time it takes. However, I'm a super-disciplined person (aka: boring) so doing the rehab religiously won't be a problem, hence my belief that I will be back, it's just a matter of when. 
I do hope it goes as good as you. Cheers!


----------

